# Sets, Reps, and Supplement Q?



## resident25 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi, I've been lifting for about 2 years (one year consistently) and decided to get back into lifting seriously. I'm mainly concerned with gaining mass. Because of this I've been doing low reps and high weight. In most of my excercises, I do five reps in the first set, four in the second, and ending at three or four reps in the last set. I always lift till I can't lift any longer in every set. I have heard you have to do at least six reps to get maximum benefits from the various excercises though. I wanted to know if this is true, if not should I be lifting till I can't in every set or just limit that to the last set.

Another question I had was one about supplements. Currently I take Designer Whey Protein, I wanted to know what other things will work other than creatine and steroids. Thx in advance for any responses.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Post up your diet training routine stats and pic if you have one.


----------



## resident25 (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm 18, 5'9", and 183 pounds

Day 1

Curls - 3 sets heavy

first set- 5 reps and usually get the sixth up halfway

second set- 4 reps and try to get the fifth up but same things happens as with previous set

last set - 3 reps and having a very hard time getting third up but it gets done

triceps - 3 sets moderately heavy (don't know exactly what exercise is called)

first set - 7 or 8 reps

second set - 7 or 8 reps

third set - 6 or 7 reps

bench - 3 sets heavy

first set - 6 reps

second set - 4 to 5 reps

third set - 3 to 4 reps

Forearms - 2 sets (should do three but I always stop at two for some reason)

just roll up weight till I can't anymore

Day 2

Easy day so i don't use any weights

Push ups - three sets

Crunches - three sets

Calv raises - three sets

Treadmill for exactly 18 minutes and 45 seconds, lol

I just switch between these days

I do more exercises but this is just a sample of what I do, I'm too lazy to type all of it out.

For protein I try to get chicken in, but if I can't I take Designer Whey mixed with milk right after lifting to remedy it.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Hate to break it to you mate but your routine is awful, you won't gain mass in a million years if you keep doing that.

First off, get to the gym at least 3 times a week, unless you play tough contact sports or something then there should be no reason why you need to do a 2-day split.

Second you don't train your legs or your back, these are the 2 largest muscle groups in the body.

Consider something like this:

Mon: Chest & Biceps

Wed: Legs & Triceps

Fri: Back & Shoulders

You need to incorporate heavy Olympic exercises into your routine, Squats, Deadlifts, Chins, Power Cleans etc will build mass mate not isolation movements like curls which you do a lot of at the moment.

Need more of an idea of your diet before anyone can help you.

Jock


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Spot on Jock -

Resident - if u want to grow you HAVE to train your legs and Back... besides if you wern't to train those body part them and you you were to grow you would look a bit odd with massive arms and chst and tiny little legs, sholders and back...


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Ooh a bench and bicep boy! (with added tricep work!)


----------



## resident25 (Jan 4, 2005)

I meant this as only a sample of my workout as I stated at the end of the last post. I do exercises for most every body part. On day 1, I do what I stated before and about four or five more exercises. What I meant to say was I do Hard Day One and basically do little to no stuff day 2 and I alternate between these 7 days a week. The main question I had was if the rep amount a set was okay.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

resident25 said:


> I meant this as only a sample of my workout as I stated at the end of the last post. I do exercises for most every body part. On day 1, I do what I stated before and about four or five more exercises. What I meant to say was I do Hard Day One and basically do little to no stuff day 2 and I alternate between these 7 days a week. The main question I had was if the rep amount a set was okay.


Okay this is kind of confusing. You posted up a training routine, and now you're saying you do something different? What ARE you doing exactly?

As for the number of reps, that's an individual thing. But whether you do 3 reps or 15 reps per set, it means nothing if your routine isn't gaining you strength and mass. If it is letting you gain, then you've found something that works for you. If it isn't, then change things up.


----------



## resident25 (Jan 4, 2005)

..........No I don't do anything different. Its just a couple exercises I do. I don't know why you would say I do something different. The only thing I was trying to stress was the rep amount.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Jock said:


> Hate to break it to you mate but your routine is awful, you won't gain mass in a million years if you keep doing that.
> 
> First off, get to the gym at least 3 times a week, unless you play tough contact sports or something then there should be no reason why you need to do a 2-day split.
> 
> ...


Sweet Jock!..........*What H^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^e Said!*


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I agree with Big, you need give the members here more of an idea of your routine & your diet, before anyone can give you some real advice.

I think you are putting too much emphasis on how many reps think you need to do. If you take a look at the training routines of the pro bodybuilders you will find that hardly any are the same. However all bodybuilders are striving for hypertrophy, there are literally thousands of set & rep schemes out there and there is no particular right or wrong rep/set pattern.

Most people on this board will agree that lower reps (8 and under) with heavier weights will produce a higher intensity of workout which will lead to increased muscle hypertrophy.

If you want to put on mass but don't want to do loads of exercises then maybe the 5x5 training principle is for you, here is a link:

http://jva.ontariostrongman.ca/5X5.htm

There is plenty of info already posted about diet/nutrition/training etc try using the search facility to dig up some that might help you.

Jock


----------

